# mantis hatching pic from Cathy



## yen_saw (Jan 8, 2007)

Wanna share some great hatching pics from Cathy in Michigan.


----------



## Ian (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh my days, these photos are frankly superb! I have never seen such quality, detail hatching photos.

Well done Cathy! And thanks for sharing Yen.


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2007)

Those are nice.


----------



## Gurd (Jan 8, 2007)

Awsome pics 8)


----------



## Candles (Jan 9, 2007)

Those are amazing pics! Thanx for sharing them Yen and congrads to Cathy nice job.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes she is a professional photographer, you can see more of her pics from this link

http://www.shutterstock.com/gallery-84388p1.html


----------



## OGIGA (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice macro lens. I wish I had some. Oh yeah, nice hatchlings too.


----------



## ponchot (Jan 12, 2007)

FanTastic!

The best Ive seen, my own eyes dont even work that well!

Reminds me of the day mine were born, now looking forward

to the next hatching.


----------

